# 2015 Orca OMR (Thoughts/Impressions)



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi all. Looking at building a 2015 Orca OMR with full DA components. Anyone have any thoughts on the redesigned frame? Any ride impressions?

Thanks for posting


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry - I didn't notice your thread. I quit checking the Orbea forum - 'cus there's rarely any activity. You may have better luck posting in the (Generic) Bikes forum up near the top. 

FTR - I own an Orca B - with a mix of Red and Force. Pure joy to ride.


----------

